# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  ¿Cómo puedo cambiar mi nick?

## Tereso

Hola, amigos foreros, ¿Con quién tengo que dirigirme para un cambio de nombre de usuario?

Gracias de antemano por las respuestas.

----------


## MagNity

Hola Ited,
Deberías hablar con cualquier persona de moderación, el cambio solo puede hacerlo administración, pero es mediante el equipo de moderación que se tramita dicha opción. Comentar que son pocos casos los que se aceptan ya que solo se hará en casos que creamos suficientemente justificados y necesario.

----------


## Tereso

Gracias MagNity, creo que en mi caso se podrá justificar, a fin de cuentas, llevo ya unas lunas en este foro jejeje

Voy a buscar a alguien del equipo de moderación para externarle mi solicitud. 

Muchas gracias por la atención  :Smile1:

----------


## Coloclom

Un hombre que llega a una comisaría de policía y le dice a un poli:

-Disculpe agente, quisiera poner una denuncia a...

El agente de policia le interrumpe diciendo:

-Ah sí, no hay problema, puede usted acudir a cualquier agente de policia de esta comisaría.

-Muchísimas gracias señor agente, inmediatamente me pongo a buscar uno...


Ni Tip y Coll lograban tales absurdos!! jejeje  :Smile1: 
Grande Nity!!

----------


## Tereso

> Un hombre que llega a una comisaría de policía y le dice a un poli:
> 
> -Disculpe agente, quisiera poner una denuncia a...
> 
> El agente de policia le interrumpe diciendo:
> 
> -Ah sí, no hay problema, puede usted acudir a cualquier agente de policia de esta comisaría.
> 
> -Muchísimas gracias señor agente, inmediatamente me pongo a buscar uno...
> ...



jajaja buenísimo, de igual manera, ya le había mandado un mensaje privado al Señor Policía para preguntarle por uno  :Smile1: 

Pero el chiste, en verdad, es bueno  :Wink1:

----------


## Coloclom

jajajaja, el mérito es vuestro, yo solo os copié el guión! jejejeje Pero estuve un rato largo riendome con este hilo  :Smile1: 

Gracias por regalar estos momentos

----------


## MagNity

Colo que grande!!! 
Si, me gusta que se traten los temas por privado, pero que quede constancia de como hay que actuar, así que creí que era la mejor forma, y tambien me gusta hablar en tercera persona como si no tuviera nada que ver... jajaja.

----------


## Coloclom

> me gusta hablar en tercera persona como si no tuviera nada que ver... jajaja.


Sí, recuerdo cuando me tiraste la cerveza sin querer por toda la espalda y dijiste: Colo tio, alguien te ha jodido!

----------


## Tereso

La operación ha resultado todo un éxito, un cambio de sexo sensacional  :Smile1:

----------


## Iban

> La operación ha resultado todo un éxito, un cambio de sexo sensacional


Así que cerramos el tema.

----------

